
The rise of the ‘digilantes’ - fraqed
http://fusion.net/story/209356/online-vigilantes/
======
username223
> But digilantes are not operating in small communities, where they might have
> accountability to their neighbors. They are usually policing strangers,
> sometimes a world away, and because they are acting on a global scale, their
> punishments can go viral, moving far beyond the borders of the community in
> which the wrongdoing occurred.

> “If I out the wrong person, I destroy his life.”

Humans haven't evolved in an environment where the things they say and do are
remembered forever, and are visible to every other human. However unworkable
the "right to be forgotten" may be, it points to a very real problem.

